

Startups fail at acquiring customers, not building products - charlieirish
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2012/07/traction-mistakes.html

======
TommyDANGerous
Good read, it reminds me of the lessons talked about in the four steps to the
epiphany.

